# How to soften her coat?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of coat is genetic, so what the parents had is probably what you are going to see. And remember, Goldens are not supposed to have a real soft coat, although it should not feel wiry.

One thing that may help is to never brush or comb her while her coat is dry. I usually mix up a bit of conditioner with water, and spritz that on whenever I brush the dogs. That will keep split ends and coat breakage to a minimum. I use Royal Crown but a lot of people swear by Cowboy Magic.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Like Tahnee said, the coat is genetic and the adult Golden coat is supposed to be a bit coarse and not plush. All of our dogs get fish oil capsules every morning with their breakfast and I have to say that our boys have very soft and shiny coats. We use the human grade 1000-mg fish oil, but sometimes we get 1200 mg, which is fine as well. We put the whole capsule in with their food and they eat it right up. It might be something to consider trying, although I'm nto sure how much of a difference you will see, but it has done wonders for our boys as well as our GSD.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Also, if it's really dry and coarse feeling, it could be a thyroid issue.


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

Its not crazy dry or course or anything. In most respects it is quite soft, with exception to her back, which is more coarse and wirey. Was just wondering what might help that. Jus trying to make her coat as nice as possible.....lol...yes I know its a tad selfish.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The back is usually the most coarse area of a Golden's coat. There's really no way to change that. It's just part of the breed. It may soften up a tiny bit with omega 3 supplementation, but there's really no guaranty.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's pretty typical for the coat down the middle of the back to be coarser than the ruff or furnishings. Also, if she has just gone through a juvenile coat blow (usually between 12-18 months), that coat is often dry and brittle. It should correct itself within 6 weeks or so, but if it doesn't, and it is very dry and brittle, and she has been spayed, a thyroid test might be in order.


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

I think she may have blown the baby coat already. And again, I dont think there is anything health wise wrong with her. The vast majority of her coat is quite soft. Just the back is coarse. She has mutant fur . Her Father was a light golden with straight fur and her mother was a red golden with wavy fur. She is a blend of the two. Anywho, thanks for the quick replies and info. Take a look at my album for pics of her. Glad to have found a great forum for Goldens.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What you can do is bath her every other week with a good shampoo and then use conditioner, a clean coat usually feels a lot better than one that's dirty/greasy even if it doesn't smell.

Lana


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three and every one of their coats is different. I agree omega 3 fish oil every day 1000mg and brush everyday(if possible)
Welcome to the forum, and I like your album, Harley is beautiful!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I enjoyed looking through your album. Harley is very pretty. Sorry no new advice on the coat. Others seem to have covered anything I would have suggested.


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob, Bender, thanks for the info and the compliments on Harley. Any recommendation on a good shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

No worries Am. Thanks anywho. And thanks for the compliments. Ill pass em onto the Harles.


----------



## LucyBluz (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you buy just regular "people" fish oil capsules or are they special for dogs? 
Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Use an excellent shampoo and conditioner, and use a blow dryer to dry the coat. I think you'd get rid of the kinkiness you describe down the back if you use a dryer. There are lots of do-it-yourself grooming spots opening up all over the country, if you have no dryer yourself. 
Pure Paws, Isle of Dogs, Crown Royale, even Cowboy Magic for a less costly brand- those are all good.


----------

